# Doobie's move out day is today.



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Just wanted to wish doobie well today as she leaves her rotten husband behind and moves forward with her life! I've been at TAM for a while and I can't recall another member who absolutely had to divorce as badly as doobie...except maybe @Zanne.  yet was convinced divorce was not possible. 

Hope all goes well today doobie!


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Good luck doobie! I am sure you will breathe deeper, once you are out.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Somebody should bake a cake!


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

:::::Cheers:::::


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> Somebody should bake a cake!


Cake? 

Me! Me! I'll bake a cake!


----------



## thefam (Sep 9, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> Cake?
> 
> Me! Me! I'll bake a cake!


Thanks a lot Pink. Now I've GOT to have some chocolate cake. NOW!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## depressedandexhausted (Aug 24, 2015)

GOOD LUCK! I will be there soon!!!! Let me know how it feels !!!!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

thefam said:


> Thanks a lot Pink. Now I've GOT to have some chocolate cake. NOW!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry TFam, I'm sure your husband adores your curves so get to it! And remember that chocolate cake is best when slightly undercooked.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

now, what are we going to do about CopperTop?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

WandaJ said:


> now, what are we going to do about CopperTop?



LOL!

No cake for him!

Poor guy.


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

I hadn't seen this thread with all the lovely comments as I haven't been on TAM for the past few weeks as I've had no internet in my new place until today so I had to leave all my office stuff (I work from home online) at my H's place and go there every day to work. It hasn't been easy as he's had various mood swings which has made life difficult at times but that's over now and I'm writing this from my new house. 

I've been here nearly 3 weeks and I'm loving it and loving life. It's a teeny tiny house - a living room/kitchen downstairs with the tiniest showerroom you can imagine. The stairs go straight up from the living room into a bedroom which is actually quite large and seems larger as it has a wooden pitched ceiling (will be great when I get my yoga trapeze hung there). There's are covered balconies on both floors (outside the front door and outside my bedroom doors) and I've been sleeping with the balcony doors open as it's still quite hot here. I don't have much furniture (he wouldn't let me take my little 2 seater sofa which he's never sat on as he likes the way it looks in the kitchen). So, I've been sitting on the bottom step of the stairs to read, relax, etc but that's cool. I have a fab rocking chair on my bedroom balcony which will come indoors when the winter starts. I need shelving and some extra storage in the bedroom. There's no garden but there is a patch of wasteland outside the derelict building next door which I've started clearing in order to do some guerilla gardening - it has a large orange tree with brambles growing through it which I've been pulling out (real hard work). Friends helped me move, though H did let me use our van for transport but had to get a friend to drive it as he refused. Yesterday however, I loaded my desk, office chair, tech equipment, etc into the van (3 hours or heavy lifting) together with a load of plants in pots from the garden I've been creating in the old place for the past two years (it was actually harder to leave the garden than it was to leave him) and I now have flowers all over the balconies, including geraniums, two large rose bushes, a magnolia, petunias and a load of succulents so it's all starting to come together and look really nice. It really is the cutest little house ever - it feels like a little fairy house and I'm thrilled to be here. 

I just wanted to update everybody and thank you all for such kind thoughts and comments, I'm really touched by how caring everybody here is  . It hasn't all been plain sailing - the toilet didn't work for the first few days then it got fixed but it stopped working again on Friday. I decided to watch a Youtube video on how to fix toilets and had a go at it myself on Friday evening. Utter disaster as the plastic bolt on the intake pipe sheared off spraying water everywhere from the cistern. I ran round looking for a stop**** to no avail then, because the water was now seeping out from under the door, I just had to go back in there and face the water cannon! I managed to press my thumb into the pipe and stop the flow and was then stuck for an hour wondering what to do. At one point, the whole thing seemed so ridiculous, I just leaned my head on the wall and started giggling like mad. I finally managed to jam the toilet cleaning brush handle in there and fix it in place with the toilet cleaner fluid bottle! Then ran round to the landlady's house, soaked to the skin. She called the plumber who arrived in five minutes and spent the next hour fixing it. I insisted on being shown where the stop**** is before he left (being a Greek man, he really didn't want to tell a woman where it was). 

Another great thing is that in the few weeks since I left, I have money in the bank again. I've been living on an overdraft for most of this year as my H barely works and I paid most of the bills. I was always broke and it's been amazing that my financial situation has changed so dramatically so quickly. It's been helped with a really good one off job that I got but also had my hours for one client increased which means an ongoing increase in my income.

I really do count myself as so lucky to have such great friends who have supported me (including all of you here on TAM). Throughout the marriage, however miserable things became, I never really let it get me down too much as I've got such wonderful children and they've always been my main concern. I've also managed to find something to smile and be happy about most days, even if it was just seeing a beautiful flower or a rainbow or a butterfly - there's always positive stuff around you, no matter how desperate life can seem at times. Now, I get up in the morning, look at the view of the mountains and villages from my balcony then do some yoga before breakfast - this really sets me up to cope with whatever comes my way during the day. I'm loving being on my own, the peace and silence - I live in the old part of a Greek village surrounded by quite a lot of derelict houses which is really cool and interesting. I've been out several times with friends - usually to see bands and dance the night away. Dancing in the street if the bar is too small or too crowded - I kick off my flipflops and end up having to wash my feet before getting into bed. Life is really awesome and I'm loving it.

Thank you all so much for your good wishes, concern and caring messages.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Doobie, I can just imagine your piece of heaven. Glad you are well. Best of luck.:x


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

WTG Doobie! There is a good life on the other side.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Doobie, loved your update! It sounds like your life is absolutely looking up! Your little tiny home sounds fantastic! Very happy for you!


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

Congratulations Doobie!!!! So happy for you. Sounds heavenly.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Doobie! What a beautiful update from you. Thanks for taking the time to stop by.

I hope others who want and need to get out of their abusive marriage will read this and know that they can do it, too.

I love your attitude. About life, your new place, especially when you giggled when you were trying to fix your toilet. You are shining bright and it shows.

:grin2:


----------

